# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Μετασχηματιστής Νέον (γενικώς υψηλής τάσης)

## Sotos112233

Γεια σας,
τώρα τελευταία βρίσκομαι στην αναζήτηση ενός μετασχηματιστή υψηλής τάσης για ένα πηνείο Τέσλα που θα κατασκευάσω. Απαιτούνται τουλάχιστων 6kV για να λειτουργήσει. Αρχικά σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποίηση μετασχηματιστή φούρνου μικροκυμάτων, αλλά η τάση του δεν επαρκεί. Θεωρώ ιδανικό (όπως και πολλοί άλλοι άλλωστε, γνώστες του θέματος) ένα μετασχηματιστή επιγραφών Νέον (Neon Sign Transformer ή αλλιώς NST). Όποιος έχει στη διάθεσή του έναν τον οποίο τον χαρίζει ή τον πουλάει σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή (<50Ευρώ) ας απαντήσει.

----------


## pizza1993

Μπορεις και με μετασχηματιστη απο τηλεοραση!Αν θες περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες πες μου να σου στηλω.Εχεις ξανακανει πηνιο τεσλα?

Μπορεις να ρωτησεις σε μαγαζια που φτιαχνουν επιγραφες νεον να σου δωσουν καποιον παλιο τσαμπα ή εστω με μια πολυ μικρη τιμη.

----------


## Sotos112233

Όχι φίλε pizza1993, δεν έχω ξανακάνει πηνείο Τέσλα. Κάπου πήρε το αυτί μου πως γίνεται και με τέτοιον μετασχηματιστή. Θα ήθελα να μου στείλεις περεταίρω πληροφορίες. Θα χρειαστεί τίποτα επιπλέον εάν λειτουργήσω το πηνείο με μετασχηματιστή τηλεόρασης;

----------


## pizza1993

Aρχικα ποσο μεγαλο θες να το κανεις?Ποσα εκατοστα δευτερευον και ποσα εκατοστα σπινθυρας θες?Θα σου στηλω με πμ το δικο μου που το εκανα με κοστος <40ευρω.

----------


## Sotos112233

Δε σκοπεύω να κάνω τίποτα κολοσιαίο. Τώρα όσων αφορά το μήκος και τη διάμετρο του δευτερεύοντος, έχω την εντύπωση ότι εξαρτόνται από τον μετασχηματιστή. Πάντως θα ήμουν ικανοποιημένος και με 20 εκατοστά σπίθα που λέει ο λόγος. Πάντως η δική σου κατασκευή με ενδιαφέρει λόγω του χαμηλού κόστους της. Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις καμιά φωτογραφία;

----------


## michaelcom

μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα μετασχηματιστη υψηλης τασης γυρο στα 10kV αρκετα δυνατο για να δουλεψει ενα πηνιο τεσλα απο το μετασχηματιστη υψηλης απο μια τηλεοραση... 

Το μονο 'κακο' ειναι οτι πρεπει να φτιαξει ενα οδηγο για να το δουλεψει... ενας πολυ καλος οδηγος ειναι ο (zvs flyback driver) ψαξε στο google και θα το δεις. ειναι απλος ευκολος δυνατος και δοκιμασμενα δουλευει.....

Ή στην τελικη βαζεις μετασχηματιστες απο φουρνους μικροκυμματων σε σειρα..

----------


## pizza1993

Mε μετασχηματιστες απο φουρνους μικροκυματων φτιαχνεις μεγαλο πηνιο και θανατηφορο,ειναι πολυ επικινδυνοι..Μιας και ειναι το πρωτο του του προτεινο κι εγω με μ/τ απο τηλεοραση και zvs mazilli driver...

----------


## michaelcom

> Mε μετασχηματιστες απο φουρνους μικροκυματων φτιαχνεις μεγαλο πηνιο και θανατηφορο,ειναι πολυ επικινδυνοι..Μιας και ειναι το πρωτο του του προτεινο κι εγω με μ/τ απο τηλεοραση και zvs mazilli driver...



Ναι οντως εκτος του οτι θελει 4 μετασηματιστες που ο καθε ενας ειναι γυρο στα 1000W οποτε θα τραβαει 4000W μπορουν να δωσουν ρευμα μεχρι και Α στα 30mA θεωρητικα πεθαινεις (συνεπαγεται οτι το spark gap θα λιωσει στο λεπτο)

----------


## Sotos112233

Ωραία, λοιπόν, τότε θα χρησιμοποιήσω Μ/Τ τηλεόρασης με driver. To θέμα είναι ότι αναφέρετε 2 κυκλώματα driver. Υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ τους ή θα έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με όποιον από τους δύο κι αν εργαστώ; Αυτός που βρήκα εγώ είναι ο παρακάτω:
Mazilli1.png

----------


## pizza1993

Ενας zvs υπαρχει και ειναι αυτος που ανεβασες.Καπου βεβαια ειχε παρει το ματι μου και μια λιγο τροποποιημενη version για μεγαλυτερο arc αλλα και αυτος καλος ειναι για αρχη.Αν τελικα φτιαξεις αυτον τον οδηγο φροντησε να βιδωσεις τα irfp250n σε μεγαλα heat sinks  γιατι θερμενονται ευκολα.Επισης θα σου προτεινα  τα mosfets να τα παραγγειλεις απο το ιντερνετ γιατι εδω στην Ελλαδα ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενα(για παραδειγμα εμενα περσι μου ειχαν παρει 4.80ευρω για το ενα irfp250n και φετος που ανακαλυψα το ebay αγορασα 4 irfp250n με 4.60 ευρω.)

----------


## Sotos112233

Εντάξει. Ούτως ή αλλός δεν ήμουν διατεθειμένος να ξοδέψω πολλά χρήματα μόνο για ένα κύκλωμα. Δυσκολεύομαι λίγο στο κομμάτι όπου λέει "5+5 σπείρες πάνω στον πυρήνα φερρίτη". Εννοεί τον πυρήνα του Μ/Τ; Οι σπείρες πρέπει να γίνουν με εμαγιέ ή με κανονικό καλώδιο με πλαστική μόνωση; Ποια η διατομή του;

----------


## pizza1993

Ναι 5+5 σπειρες στον πυρηνα του μ/τ,ειναι center taped,δηλαδη θα τυλιξεις πρωτα τις 5 πρωτες και στην ακρη θα ενωσεις 2ο καλωδιο και θα συνεχισεις το τυλιγμα προς την ιδια φορα για αλλες 5 σπειρες ετσι θα εχεις 2 επαφες στις 2 ακριες του πηνιου και 1 επαφη στυην μεση..Καλωδιο χρησιμοποιησε καλωδιο απο απλη μπριζα σουκο...

----------


## Sotos112233

Κατανοητό. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Sotos112233

Τι εννοεί το σχέδιο λέγοντας 400+ V γρήγοροι δίοδοι; Έτσι όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι, χρειάζονται 2 δίοδοι 400 ή και παραπάνω Volt, αλλά το "Fast", πρώτη φορά μου τυχαίνει. Επίσης θα ήθελα να μάθω τι τάση χρησιμοποίησαν όσοι δοκίμασαν αυτό το κύκλωμα. Ξέρω ότι μπορώ να παρέχω στο κύκλωμα οποιαδήποτε τάση μεταξύ 10 και 40V, αλλά είμαι επιφυλακτικός και θέλω να αποφύγω τις τροποποιήσεις στα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα. Επίσης, τι τιμή προτείνετε για τον επαγωγέα; Και μια ακόμη ερώτηση σχετικά με τις σπείρες του Μ/Τ. Μπορώ να κάνω ένα πηνείο 10 σπειρών και τη μέση του καλωδίου να τη γυμνώσω λίγο για να πάρω από εκεί την επαφή;

----------


## pizza1993

Xρειαζεσε διοδους με μικρο Reverse Recovery Time.Να ειναι μικροτερο των 250ns.Αμα ψαξεις στο datasheet των διοδων θα λεει ποσο ειναι.Εγω στο δικο μου κυκλωμα δινω ταση μεχρι και 24v ομως οταν το λειτουργω σαν τροφοδοσια για το πηνιο τεσλα μεχρι 17v αλλιως αρχιζει και ζεστενεται.Με 15V θα εισαι οκ,απλα θες τροφοδοτικο που να βγαζει 10Α και πανω.Για το πηνιακι παρε ενα πηνιο φεριτη τοροιδη και αρχισε απο 5 μεχρι 20 σπειρες και οποιο σου φανει καλυτερο κρατα.Αυτο για το ενιαιο πηνιο και να το γυμνωσεις στην μεση θα δουλεψει!Για τον πυκνωτη του κυκλωματος χρησιμοποιησε mkp πυκνωτες εγω του εχω 3,3uF γυρω στο 1-2uf θα εισαι οκ.

----------


## Sotos112233

Προφανώς εννοείς να πάρω κάτι τέτοιο -----> 35T1000-00H,40T1000-00H.jpgκαι να το κάνω κάπως έτσι ------> Toroidal-Ferrite-Coils_62119-682x1024.jpg.   Τώρα όσων αφορά το τροφοδοτικό, πρέπει να δίνει και συγκεκριμένη ισχύη; Μήπως ξέρετε κανένα καλό κυκλωματάκι για να χρησιμοποίσω ως τροφοδοτικό; Δεν πειράζει εάν η τάση είναι σταθερή, πάντως καλά θα ήταν να είναι ρυθμιζόμενη. Τι λέτε, να χρησιμοποήσω κύκλωμα δικό μου ή να αγοράσω ένα τροφοδοτικό πρίζας (αυτονόητο ότι η δεύτερη επιλογή είναι και η καλύτερη, αλλά περεμβάλεται και το οικονομικό!). Ελπίζω να μην γίνομαι κουραστικός με τις πολλές ερωτήσεις. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## pizza1993

Ναι αυτο ενοω για το πηνιακη!Για τροφοδοτικο κοιτα μηπως βρεις για αρχη ενα παλιο τροφοδοτικο Η/Υ που δινει 12v και αναλογα με την ισχυ του δινει 8Α,12Α κ.α...Εγω με ενα τροφοδοτικο Η/Υ ξεκινησα που μου εδινε 12V 10Α μετα ομως βρηκα απο εναν θειο μου ενα παλιο τροφοδοτικο 24V εως 30Α!

----------


## Sotos112233

Καλά λες. Χαζή ερώτηση για την ισχύ. Μου δίεφυγε για μια στιγμή το I = P / E.

----------


## Sotos112233

Στο zvs, εκεί που λέει 2 αντιστάσεις 10Κ, είναι 1/4W ή και πάλι 2W; Μπορώ να χρησιμοποίσω ρυθμιζόμενο επαγωγέα; Όσο έχει να κάνει με τον πυκνωτή, μήπως εννοείς ΜΚΤ; Για ρίξτε μια ματιά σ'αυτό:  http://www.silicontronics.com/index....l;sa=page;p=24 Μήπως μπορείτε να προτείνε μια συγκεκριμένη δίοδο που να δούλεψε στο κύκλωμα;

----------


## pizza1993

oι 10K αντιστασεις ειναι 1/4W αν και για παν ενδεχωμενο θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις 1/2w ή και 1w.Με τον ρυθμιζομενο επαγωγεα τι ενοεις?Για το πηνιακι?Για πυκνωτη κανουν και οι MKP ΚΑΙ ΟΙ MKT ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ οι MKP νομιζω λογο  της μικρης τους εσωτερικης αντιστασης...Για διοδους εγω εχω χρησιμοποιησει τις BYV26E ειναι ultra fast και δουλευουν ρολοι!.Για διοδους ζενερ μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οποιεσδηποτε διοδους ζενερ αρκει να ειναι 12v και πανω..

----------


## spiroscfu

> .Για διοδους ζενερ μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οποιεσδηποτε διοδους ζενερ αρκει να ειναι 12v και πανω..



Όχι και πάνω, αυτές προστατεύουν της πύλες από τα fet.

----------


## selectronic

Γεια,

  Οι πυκνωτές για TC πρέπει να είναι pulse capacitors, με μονωτικό  Polypropylene. Βασικά κάνουν σχεδόν όλοι οι ΜΚΡ αλλά καλύτερη απόδοση και διάρκεια ζωής θα έχεις με pulse πυκνωτές. Εγώ σου προτείνω τους Wima FKP1 που τους δίνει για “extremly high pulse loads” αν θες να φτιάξεις κάτι για το έχεις καιρό. Για πρώτο πηνίο ή απλός για πειραματισμό και απλοί ΜΚΡ είναι μια χαρά. Δες αν θες και εδώ http://www.wima.de/EN/products_pulse.htm

----------


## Sotos112233

> Με τον ρυθμιζομενο επαγωγεα τι ενοεις?Για το πηνιακι?



Ναι, το πηνιάκι εννοώ. Απ'ότι διάβασα εδώ----> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inductor#Variable_inductor υπάρχει τρόπος να είναι ρυθμιζόμενο, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν κυκλοφορεί τίποτα έτοιμο στο εμπόριο. Αλλιώς άσ' το. Καλύτερα να κάνω αυτό που είπες.

----------


## Sotos112233

> Γεια,
> 
>   Οι πυκνωτές για TC πρέπει να είναι pulse capacitors, με μονωτικό  Polypropylene. Βασικά κάνουν σχεδόν όλοι οι ΜΚΡ αλλά καλύτερη απόδοση και διάρκεια ζωής θα έχεις με pulse πυκνωτές. Εγώ σου προτείνω τους Wima FKP1 που τους δίνει για “extremly high pulse loads” αν θες να φτιάξεις κάτι για το έχεις καιρό. Για πρώτο πηνίο ή απλός για πειραματισμό και απλοί ΜΚΡ είναι μια χαρά. Δες αν θες και εδώ http://www.wima.de/EN/products_pulse.htm



Προφανώς εσύ αναφέρεσαι στον πυκνωτή του zvs driver. Αν εννοείς τον πυκνωτή του κυκλώματος του TC, τότε μου φένεται εεεε..... πολύ μικρός! Μήπως πρέπει να τους συνδέσω σε σειρά ή παράλληλα για να έχω το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα; Απ' ότι ξέρω, ο πυκνωτής TC πρέπει να είναι μικρής χωρητικότητας, αλλά πολύ υψηλής τάσης. Πώς να τους ζητήσω από το κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών;

----------


## pizza1993

Δεν ξερω αν κυκλοφορει κατι τετοιο αν και σε τετοιο μεγεθος δεν νομιζω...Απλα παιξε με τισ σπειρες..
Ο φιλοσ απο πανω εχει δικιο οι ζενερ πρεπει να ειναι ακριβως 12v και απο οσο θυμαμε παλια που ψαχνομουν ειχα διαβασει οτι πολυ χρησιμοποιουσαν και 9v ζενερ..


O selectronic ενοει πυκνωτες για το κυκλωμα του τεσλα coil.Με αυτους που σου εδιξε στο λινκ φτιαχνεις ενα mmc bank capacitor δηλαδη τουσ συνδεεις σε σειρα και παραλληλα για να παρεις την επιθυμητη χωρητικοτητα και αντοχη.Eγω για πρωτο πηνιο θα σου προτεινα πυκνωτες τυπου laden απο γυαλινα μπουκαλια μπυρας ή κρασιου,για τον εναν οπλισμο τυλας αλουμινοχαρτο γυρω απο το μπουκαλι και για τον δευτερο τους γεμιζεις με αλατονερο..ΒΕβαια θα εχεις καποιες απωλειες λογο θερμοτητας αλα θα σου βγουν τζαμπα :Smile: 

http://www.instructables.com/id/My-t...3/Dry-jar-lid/

Μονο που εσυ θα βαλεις κορεσμενο αλατονερο μεσα στο μπουκαλι και μετα μια προκα στο καπακι τους σωτε να ακουμπαει στο αλατονερο..

Ψαξε και διαβασε κανονες ασφαλειας για πηνια τεσλα.Με ενα search στο google 'safety instructions for tesla coil ή tesla coil hazards' μπορεις να βρεις αρκετες συμβουλες που θα σε αποτρεψουν να κανεις καμια βλακεια.Προσεχε γιατι παιζεις με επικυνδυνα ρευματα..

----------


## Sotos112233

Άνα μπράβο. Και εγώ Leyden Jar σκόπευα να κάνω, αλλά δεν ήξερα αν είναι ποιοτικοί. Τέσπα, ας δουλέψει με τα μπουκάλια και μετά το πάμε στο next level. Η συνδεσμολογία για mmc bank capacitor είναι αυτή (ξέχασα να βάλω ένα + στον 3ο πυκνωτή);
2.png
 Κανόνες ασφαλείας έχω ήδη διαβάσει και σκέφτομαι να το βάλω όλο σε ένα "κλουβί" (μάλλον κάποια κατασκευή από μεταλλικό πλέγμα).
ΤΥΛΑΣ--------> LOL!

----------


## pizza1993

Kαλα σε κλουβι δεν χρειαζετε :Smile: ...Το καλο με τους leyden ειναι οτι ειναι τσαμπα + οτι τους φτιαχνεις μονο σου οποτε εχεις τι χαρα της δημιουργιας.Και προσωπικα στο μικρο μου πηνιο ειχα πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα!

----------


## Sotos112233

OK! H συνδεσμολογία στην εικόνα του προηγούμενου μηνύματος είναι σωστή ή όχι; Τώρα που θα χρησιμοποίσω Leyden να τους συνδέσω έτσι;

----------


## selectronic

Για τον πυκνωτή εννοούσα και αυτόν στην έξοδο του ZVS  (που λέει “must be good”) και για τον πυκνωτή του TC (ώστε να φτιάξεις HV MMC όπως είπε και ο pizza1993). Και οι δύο διαχειρίζονται ισχυρά παλμικά ρεύματα, απλοί ΜΚΡ θα παίξουν αλλά δεν θα αντέξουν και τόσοοο πολύ, αν βάλεις άλλου τύπου, πχ paper-in-oil απλώς δεν θα παίξει.

  ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις δεν μπαίνουν ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές και άρα *δεν υπάρχει πολικότητα* (+ και -).

  Έτσι για να ξέρεις, οι καλύτεροι πυκνωτές (πολυδοκιμασμένοι χρόνια τώρα από Tesla Coil builders) για MMC θεωρούνται οι  Cornell-Dubillier 942C20P15K-F , και η καλύτερη λύση αν έχεις τα λεφτά είναι οι pulse HV capacitors της Maxwell.
Cornell-Dubillier 942C20P15K-F.JPGMaxwell .03uF-35KV.jpg

  Σύγκρινε μόνος σου το “max. Pulse rise time” από τους απλούς MKP4 (35 – 550 V/μsec) σε σχέση με τους pulse FKP1 (7000 – 56000 V/μsec), τα λέει όλα…
http://www.wima.de/EN/WIMA_MKP_4.pdf
http://www.wima.de/EN/WIMA_FKP_1.pdf
  * Δεν έχω κανένα κόλλημα με την Wima, απλώς έχει τα datasheet που θέλω.

  Φυσικά όπως είπε και ο pizza1993 μπορείς στο TC να βάλεις και μπουκάλια με αλατόνερο, δεν κρατάνε για πολύ αλλά για να δεις «αστραπές και βροντές» την κάνεις την δουλειά σου.

  Κλωβός Faraday δεν χρειάζεται σε μικρό πηνιάκι, απλώς μην είσαι δίπλα του και για καλό και για κακό σβήσε το PC αν είναι κοντά του…

----------


## pizza1993

Σωστη ειναι η συνδεσμολογια σου.Λοιπον αν χρησιμοιποιησεις πυκνωτες οπως αυτους που σου ειπε ο selectronic θα πρεπει να κανεις μια τετοια συνδεση.Το ποσους πυκνωτες συνδεδεμενους σε σειρα και ποσες παρλληλες σειρες θα κανειες εξαρτατε απο την πηγη της υψηλης τασης.Εχω ενα προγραμματακι για αυτη την δουλεια θα το ανεβασω μολισ το βρω.Τωρα αν χρησιμοποιησεις leyden επειδη αντεχουν απο μονοι τους αρκετα χιλιαδες volts χρειαζετε απλα να συνδεσεις μερικους παραλληλα ωστε να αυξησεις την χωριτικοτητα.
Για τον πυκνωτη του zvs εγω εχω βαλει ενα high quality mkp audio πυκνωτη.Αλλα και αυτοι μια χαρα μου δουλεψαν στον 2o zvs μου μονο που ζεστενονται λιγο ενω ο αλλος που σου ειπα πιο πανω δεν νιωθει τπτ.


Selectronic εψαξα στο 4hv και ειδα οτι για γειωση μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω αρκετα μετρα αλουμινοχαρτο.Μαλιστα ενας απο το φορουμ μου ειπε εχει φτιαξει αρκετα πηνια και παλια που εμενε σε διαμερισμα τα αναβε με 2-3 μετρα μηκος αλουμινοχαρτου για rf γειωση...Οποτε λεω να απλωσω αλουμινοχαρτο στην ταρατσα εχω και κατι παλιοσιδερα 1,5μετρο μηκος και 40εκ πλατος πιστευω θα δουλεψουν για γειωση!

----------


## selectronic

Αφού αυτός που στο είπε το έχει δοκιμάσει και έπαιξε, go for it!

----------


## pizza1993

Kαι αυτος εδω για rf ground λεει χρησιμοποιησε αλουμινοχαρτο και σωληνες χωμενες στο εδαφος και του δουλεψε καλυτερα με αλουμινοχαρτο.Οποτε το δοκιμαζω και βλεπω...
Τωρα που η τηλεοραση γινετε ψηφιακη το πηνιο τεσλα θα κανει παρασιτα στις τηλεορασεις?

----------


## selectronic

Μία δοκιμή θα σε πείσει! Αφού είναι δοκιμασμένο θα παίξει. Για την TV δεν ξέρω, πιστεύω ότι πάλι θα κάνει παράσιτα αλλά ίσως αν το αλουμινόχαρτο κάνει δουλειά να είσαι ΟΚ. Δεν έχω κάνει και τόσα πειράματα με TC για να έχω κάτι σίγουρο να σου πω…

  Πάντως καλύτερα να ποστάρεις στο δικό σου thread για να μην χαλάμε αυτό εδώ του sotos112233 :Wink:

----------


## Sotos112233

Βασικά, δεν με ενοχλέι καθόλου! Στο εγγύς μέλλον είχα σκοπό να κάνω ερωτήσεις για το rf ground. Δηλαδή αν απλώσω μια λωρίδα αλουμινόχαρτο 2-3 μέτρα στο πάτωμα και συνδέσω εκεί τη μία άκρη του δευτερεύοντος, θα γίνει δουλειά;

----------


## pizza1993

Δεν χρειαζετε τετοιου μεγεθους πηνιο rf ground...Τουλαχιστον το δικο μου πηνιο με flyback και zvs μου δουλευε μια χαρα και χωρις γειωση rf τωρα αν θες βαλε 1μετρο αλουμινοχαρτο μηπως δεις βελτιωση οχι ομως παραπανω γιατι δεν εχει νοημα..

----------


## Sotos112233

Α, παρεμπιπτόντως, όλοι οι flyback δίνουν ίδια τάση; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι παλιότεροι έδιναν μεγαλύτερη, αλλά είναι στάνταρ η τάση των παλιών και των καινούργιων?;?; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναγράφονται η τάση και τα Aμπέρ (ή τα Watt) πάνω στον Μ/Τ;

----------


## selectronic

Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι υπάρχουν με έξοδο AC (οι πιο παλιοί) και DC (οι πιο νέοι). Να γράφει πάνω τάση εξόδου απίθανο, watt θα έλεγα αδύνατο. Πήγαινε με το μέγεθος, ψάξε να βρείς τον πιο μεγάλο! Επίσης μερικοί παλιοί δεν ήταν σε μονωτικό «κέλυφος» και είναι πιο εύκολο να τυλίξεις πρωτεύον. Εδώ δείχνει μερικούς ( πριν έλεγα για το Νο 3) και τι τάση βγάζουν  http://www.kronjaeger.com/hv/hv/src/fly/index.html

----------


## pizza1993

θα σου προτεινα να χρησιμοποιησεις καινουριο μιας και βγαζει dc.Δεν ξερω πωςκαι γιατι αλλα εχω διαβασει οτι σε πηνιο τεσλα με flyback ειναι προτιμοτερο και δουλευει καλυτερα με dc ταση!

----------


## Sotos112233

ΟΚ! Το πολύ-πολύ να κάνω ανόρθωση.

----------


## Sotos112233

> Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι υπάρχουν με έξοδο AC (οι πιο παλιοί) και DC (οι πιο νέοι). Να γράφει πάνω τάση εξόδου απίθανο, watt θα έλεγα αδύνατο. Πήγαινε με το μέγεθος, ψάξε να βρείς τον πιο μεγάλο! Επίσης μερικοί παλιοί δεν ήταν σε μονωτικό «κέλυφος» και είναι πιο εύκολο να τυλίξεις πρωτεύον. Εδώ δείχνει μερικούς ( πριν έλεγα για το Νο 3) και τι τάση βγάζουν  http://www.kronjaeger.com/hv/hv/src/fly/index.html



Για wait a second!
Αν δεν ξέρω τάση, ένταση, ισχύ πως θα κάνω το πηνείο; Ο πυκνωτής του κυκλώματος εξαρτάται απ' αυτόν, ο οποίος ανάλογα με τα χαρακτηριστικά του αλλάζει τη συχνότητα του πρωτεύοντος! Εάν δεν ξέρω την συχνότητα του πρωτεύοντος πως θα τη συντονίσω με το δευτερεύον?????

----------


## Sotos112233

[QUOTE=pizza1993;453895] Εχω ενα προγραμματακι για αυτη την δουλεια θα το ανεβασω μολισ το βρω. [QUOTE]

Μήπως εννοείς το Wintesla5?

----------


## pizza1993

Το teslamap θα το ανεβασω το βραδακι!

----------


## Sotos112233

OK, ευχαριστώ! Τελικά τι θα γίνει με το θεματάκι μου με τον Μ/Τ; Ακόμη κι αν τα κάνω όλα αυτά, μη γνωρίζοντας τάση, ισχύ, ένταση, τίποτα δεν θα καταφέρω.

----------


## selectronic

Φτιάξε πρώτα το ZVS και βλέπουμε :Wink: 

  Θα υπολογίσεις κατά προσέγγιση και μετά θα παίξεις με σπείρες στο πρωτεύον και αν γίνετε με τον(τους) πυκνωτή(ες).
Αν ξέρεις πόση τάση δίνεις και πόσο ρεύμα τραβάει από το ZVS, βγάζεις τα watt. Μετά υπολογίζεις χοντρικά (καλύτερα ακόμα να βρείς το datasheet και να ξέρεις στα σίγουρα) την τάση εξόδου του υψηλής από το μήκος του σπινθήρα, οπότε υπολογίζεις και το ρεύμα εξόδου.

----------


## Sotos112233

Λοιπόν... Σήμερα πήρα τα εξαρτήματα για το ZVS! Φυσικά όχι και τα ΜΟSFET. 4,5 ΕΥΡΩ!!!! Μη τρελαθούμε! Τα παρήγγειλα από το ebay, από την Ταϊβάν! Τέσπα, Όλα καλά μου φαίνοντα, αλλά σας δείχνω και φώτο για σιγουριά:
P1010009.jpgP1010010.jpgP1010013.jpgP1010014.jpg(οι υπόλοιπες στο άλλο μήνυμα)
Πρώτο πρόβλημά μου είναι η τοποθέτηση των MOSFET(Bέβαια αυτά στις εικόνες δεν είναι MOSFET, αλλά LM317. Απλά τα έβαλα για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός.) Πως πρέπει να βιθωθούν πάνω στις ψήκτρες, έτσι--------->P1010011.jpg ή έτσι---------->  P1010012.jpg;;;;???? 
Δεύτερο πρόβλημα είναι οι "γρήγορες" δίοδοι. Του είπα ότι θέλω τις BYV26E, που μου πρώτεινε ο pizza1993. Έκανα όμως το ΜΕΓΑ λάθος και σημείωσα και μία UF4007, σε περίπτωση που δεν έβρισκε τις πρώτες. Με ρωτάει:
-Τι γράφει εδώ;
-Δυο διόδους BYV26E.
-Όχι εκεί. Πιο μετά.
-UF4007.
-Εντάξει.
-Δεν έχετε BYV26E;
Και αυτό ήταν! Δεν απάντησε! Μιλάμε οι υπάλληλοι καταστημάτων με ηλεκτρονικά είναι και αγενέστατοι και η εξυπηρετήσή τους απαράδεκτη! Καμία οργάνωση. Τέσπα... Τώρα που ήρθε σπίτι ανοίγω το σακουλάκι και βλέπω ότι μου είχε βάλει 1Ν4007! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι το ίδιο; (Δεν νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο, αλλά κάτω από το 1Ν4007, γράφει και ένα ΤΚ.)

----------


## Sotos112233

P1010015.jpgP1010016.jpgP1010017.jpg
ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΕΣ

----------


## pizza1993

OΦιλε αυτο με το ηλεκτρονικο καταστημα το ειχα παθει και εγω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ.Τους λεω θελω tiw uf4007(αρχικα αυτες ειχα σημειωσει να αγορασω αλλα δεν τις ειχε οποτε πηρα τισ byv26e) και μου βαζει τις in4007...Και ξαναπηγα δευτερη φορα και πειρα τις byv26e.Οι in4007 ΔΕΝ κανουν ειναι general purpose και εχουν μεγαλο reverse recovery time...Οι 470Ω ποσα watt ειναι?Ο πυκνωτης που εβαλες στην φωτο ποσα uF ειναι?Αν σκοπευεις να χρησιμοποιησεις αυτες τις ψυχτρες τοτε νμζ πως θα χρειαστεις και ενα ανεμηστιρακι να ψυχει τα mosfets!

----------


## selectronic

Χωρίς να έχω φτιάξει ποτέ ZVS, νομίζω ότι αυτές οι ψύκτρες είναι μόνο… για να λες ότι έχω ψύκτρες! Δεν έχεις από τίποτα παλιά-χαλασμένα καμιά πιο μεγάλη?



  Είσαι και μακριά, αν ήσουν αττική θα σου έδινα πολύ σαβούρα… Αν κατέβεις πειραιά να πάρεις καράβι για κανένα νησάκι πες μου :Wink:

----------


## Sotos112233

> OΦιλε αυτο με το ηλεκτρονικο καταστημα το ειχα παθει και εγω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ.Τους λεω θελω tiw uf4007(αρχικα αυτες ειχα σημειωσει να αγορασω αλλα δεν τις ειχε οποτε πηρα τισ byv26e) και μου βαζει τις in4007...Και ξαναπηγα δευτερη φορα και πειρα τις byv26e.Οι in4007 ΔΕΝ κανουν ειναι general purpose και εχουν μεγαλο reverse recovery time...Οι 470Ω ποσα watt ειναι?Ο πυκνωτης που εβαλες στην φωτο ποσα uF ειναι?Αν σκοπευεις να χρησιμοποιησεις αυτες τις ψυχτρες τοτε νμζ πως θα χρειαστεις και ενα ανεμηστιρακι να ψυχει τα mosfets!



OK. Οπότε θα πάω πίσω και θα ζητήσω τις BYV26E. Tων 470Ω ευελπιστώ να είναι 2 Watt. Αν δεν έκανε λάθος τόσο θα είναι. Πάντως το μήκος της είναι 1,5cm. Ο πυκνωτής είναι 0,68uF στα 250V ακριβώς. Ούτε 1uF είχε, ούτε πάνω από 250V. Είπε πως θα έφαιρνε από Δευτέρα. Του είπα "καλά δεν πειράζει, βάλτε αυτόν". Να ζητήσω άλλον? Επίσης, δεν είχε ούτε toroid. Τώρα? Μάλλον θα πάω σε άλλο κατάστημα. Όσων αφορά τις ψύκτρες, δεν νομίζω να χρησιμοποιήσω ανεμιστηράκι. Απλά θα αγοράσω μεγαλύτερες.

----------


## Sotos112233

> Χωρίς να έχω φτιάξει ποτέ ZVS, νομίζω ότι αυτές οι ψύκτρες είναι μόνο… για να λες ότι έχω ψύκτρες! Δεν έχεις από τίποτα παλιά-χαλασμένα καμιά πιο μεγάλη?
> 
> 
> 
>   Είσαι και μακριά, αν ήσουν αττική θα σου έδινα πολύ σαβούρα… Αν κατέβεις πειραιά να πάρεις καράβι για κανένα νησάκι πες μου



Καλά θα ήταν να μπορούσα! It is such a pity!

----------


## selectronic

Κρίμα...

Πάντως οι δύο αντιστάσεις για 2Wδείχνουν

----------


## Sotos112233

> Ο πυκνωτης που εβαλες στην φωτο ποσα uF ειναι?



Μπορείς να καταλάβεις εάν είναι ΜΚΡ? Δεν ξέρω αν αυτός μου έβαλε αυτόν που ζήτησα. Πειράζει που είναι ακριβώς 250V?

----------


## pizza1993

Aν δεν κανω λαθος αυτος στις φωτογραφιες ειναι απο πολυεστερα ενω οι mkp ειναι απο πολυπροπιλενιο...

----------


## Sotos112233

Α μάλιστα

----------


## pizza1993

Νταξει κανενα προβλημα και εγω στο 2ο zvs τετοιους εβαλα βεβαια εβαλα 2-3 παραλληλα και μπορει να 'μοιραζονταν' την θερμουτητα τι να σου πω.Παντος ζεστενοντουσταν λιγο ενω ενας mkp που εχω στο καλο μου zvs δεν νιωθει...

----------


## Sotos112233

Το καλώδιο των 10 σπειρών πρέπει να είναι μονόκλωνο ή πολύκλωνο?

----------


## pizza1993

Mονοκλωνο.

----------


## Sotos112233

Να μια ανανεωμένη λίστα των πραγμάτων που αγόρασα:
P1010018.jpgP1010021.jpgP1010020.jpgP1010019.jpg
Και πάλι δεν είχε ΜΚΡ οπότε μου έδωσε ΜΚΤ και μου είπε πως θα γίνει δουλειά. Τώρα πάντως έχω 2 ΜΚΤ 0,68uF στα 250V, 1 ΜΚΤ 1uF στα 250V και 1 ΜΚΡ που γράφει πάνω 104Κ στα 300V. Μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα καλύτερο με αυτά;
Το μονόκλωνο τι διατομής;

----------


## pizza1993

Ο mkp σου που γραφει 104k πρεπει να ιεναι 0,1uF.Βαλε τους δυο mkt 0,68uF 250V παραλληλα ωστε να παρεις 1,36uF χωρητικοτητα!Για καλωδιο βαλε οσο πιο χοντρο χωραει στον πυρηνα φετιτη του μ/τ σου!

----------


## Sotos112233

Και κάτι σχετικά.... άσχετο! Τα MOSFET δεν ήρθαν ακόμη, οπότε δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς είναι. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω πόσες τρύπες καταλαμβάνουν σε μια διάτρητη, διότι σχεδιάζω το εκτυπωμένο και θέλω να κάνω σωστές τις αποστάσεις. Εάν δεν ξέρεις τον αριθμό των τρυπών, δώσε μου την απόσταση από το GATE στο SOURCE.
Τελικά από ποια πλευρά της ψήκτρας θα μπουν τα MOSFET? Απ' την μέσα ή την έξω?

----------


## pizza1993

Σε μια διατρητη εχω την εντυπωση πως καταλαμβανουν 3 τρυπες...απλα εχουν λιγο πιο χοντρα ποδαρακια και δεν χωρανε στις τρυπες της διατρητης.Για την ψυχτρα δεν ξερω να σου πω αλλα απο οποια μερια και αν μπει το ιδιο δεν ειναι?Ας απαντησει καποιος που ξερει γιατι με ενδοιαφερει και εμενα!

----------


## selectronic

Όπως τα είπε ο pizza1993, τρείς διπλανές τρύπες θα πιάσουν τα MOSFET αλλά θα πρέπει να μεγαλώσεις λίγο τις τρύπες (με προσοχή να μην κάνει «κρακ» η πλακέτα) για να χωρέσουν. Αν φύγει όλος ο χαλκός που υπάρχει γύρο από την τρύπα, στράβωσε λίγο τα ποδαράκια από την κάτω μεριά της πλακέτας και κόλλησε τα στον χαλκό από τις δίπλα τρύπες.

  Για την ψύκρα δεν υπάρχει σωστή πλευρά, αυτό που κοιτάς είναι πως θα κυκλοφορεί καλύτερα ο αέρας γύρο της ώστε να απάγει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα την θερμοκρασία. Είναι πχ καλύτερα να είναι τα fins της ψύκτρας κάθετα και όχι οριζόντια.

  Αφού η ψύκτρα που που πήρες έχει ήδη τρύπες για ΤΟ-3 εξάρτημα, θα κάνεις νέες τρύπες για τα MOSFET και θα τα βιδώσεις έτσι ώστε να πατάει όλη η επιφάνεια τους στο αλουμίνιο. Καλό θα είναι να μην είναι κολλητά νομίζω, δεν ξέρω και πως θα σου βγεί στην πλακέτα το κύκλωμα ώστε να βολεύει και εκεί. Αν πχ ήταν μόνο ένα εγώ θα το βίδωνα έτσι:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22709

----------


## Sotos112233

ΟΚ ευχαριστώ. Ορίστε το κύκλωμα που σχεδίασα εγώ:
Χωρίς τίτλο2.pngΧωρίς τίτλο2 - Αντίγ&.png

----------


## pizza1993

Τις ψυχτρες θα τις τοποθετησεις πανω στην πλακετα ή θα βαλεις καλωδια να φευγουν απο την πλακετα απο τα pins των mosfets?

----------


## selectronic

Εγώ πως νόμιζα ότι θα το φτιάξεις σε διάτρητη? Αφού έχεις σχεδιάσει ήδη το τυπωμένο, θα πρέπει να βάλεις την ψύκτρα κάπως έτσι
e.jpg

  Δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα σου πέσουν οι τρύπες για τα MOSFET ανάμεσα σε δύο fins ώστε να μπορείς να τρυπήσεις. Αν δεν την έχεις φτιάξει την πλακέτα, περίμενε να έρθουν τα MOSFET μήπως και χρειαστεί να αλλάξει λίγο η πλακέτα.

----------


## Sotos112233

> Τις ψυχτρες θα τις τοποθετησεις πανω στην πλακετα ή θα βαλεις καλωδια να φευγουν απο την πλακετα απο τα pins των mosfets?



Τις ψύκτρες θα τις βάλω πάνω στην πλακέτα.

----------


## Sotos112233

> Εγώ πως νόμιζα ότι θα το φτιάξεις σε διάτρητη? Αφού έχεις σχεδιάσει ήδη το τυπωμένο, θα πρέπει να βάλεις την ψύκτρα κάπως έτσι
> e.jpg
> 
>   Δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα σου πέσουν οι τρύπες για τα MOSFET ανάμεσα σε δύο fins ώστε να μπορείς να τρυπήσεις. Αν δεν την έχεις φτιάξει την πλακέτα, περίμενε να έρθουν τα MOSFET μήπως και χρειαστεί να αλλάξει λίγο η πλακέτα.



Αν κοιτάξεις τις φωτο θα δεις ότι η ψύκτρα δεν είναι γεμάτι fins. Έχει και κενό χώρο. Αυτός από το κατάστημα τοποθέτησε τα MOSFET από την μέσα πλευρά και χωρούσαν. Οπότε δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.  Όσων αφορά τις μικροαλλαγές, επίσης δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα. Στη διαφάνεια που τύπωσα μόλις δεν έχω κάνει τρύπες για τα MOSFET, ούτως ώστε να έχω κάποιο περιθώριο. 
Μήπως έχει κανείς το τυπωμένο σε καμιά καλύτερη έκδοση; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## selectronic

Την είδα πολύ καλά την ψύκτρα, απλώς αν δεν την έχω στα χέρια μου μαζί με τα MOSFET δεν μπορώ να δω πως χωράνε κτλ. Δηλαδή θα τα βάλεις κάπως έτσι
heatsink2.JPG 

  Εγώ βλέποντας το τυπωμένο νόμιζα ότι είναι πιο μεγάλη η απόσταση μεταξύ των MOSFET, και έλεγα ότι θα πέσουν κάπως έτσι στην ψύκτρα 
heatsink3.JPG 

  Η ψύκτρα είναι μικρή και ελαφριά, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα να την βάλεις στην πλακέτα ακόμα και αν στηρίζεται μόνο στα MOSFET και όχι και στην πλακέτα.

----------


## Sotos112233

OK. Ορίστε και μια καλύτερη φώτο για να αντιληφθούν τα πράγματα καλύτερα:

P1010009.jpg

----------


## selectronic

Αν και νομίζω ότι το παρακουράζουμε το θέμα και όταν έχεις τα MOSFET στα χέρια σου θα δεις πως είναι το καλύτερο, κοίτα τι βλέπω εγώ:
  Ο χώρος μεταξύ των fins είναι 3,5cm , το κάθε MOSFET είναι 1,5cm στο πλάτος (και 2cm ύψος), άρα χωράνε να μπούνε. ΑΛΛΑ ένα από τα MOSFET (το αριστερό όπως βλέπεις την φωτογραφία αν υποθέσουμε ότι το κάτω μέρος θα είναι αυτό που είναι ο χάρακας) θα πέσει πάνω στις τρύπες που έχει ήδη η ψύκτρα. Δηλαδή δεν θα εφάπτεται όλη η πλάτη του στο αλουμίνιο. Μπορεί και στην πράξη να μην κάνει διαφορά, αν και λογικά αυτό θα ζεσταίνετε περισσότερο από το άλλο, αλλά εμένα δεν μου αρέσει. Καλύτερα να πατάνε και τα δύο 100%, άρα *εγώ* θα τα βίδωνα όπως σου έδειξα στο προηγούμενο πόστ, το κάθε ένα πίσω από τα fins στην κάθε πλευρά. Τα fins έχουν μισό πόντο το ένα από το άλλο, άρα άνετα χωράει παξιμάδι ανάμεσά τους.


  Ξαναλέω ότι πιθανόν να μην έχει και καμία διαφορά αν τα βάλεις όπως λες, απλός έτσι βλέπω εγώ τον «σωστό» τρόπο.

----------


## Sotos112233

Ήρθαν τα MOSFET!!!! αλλά μόλις προέκυψε πρόβλημα  :frown:  Αν τα βιδώσω και τα δύο πάνω στην ψύκτρα δε θα βραχυκυκλώσω τα DRAIN τους??? Κανονικά τα SOURCE πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους απ' ότι ξέρω. Εεεεεε?

----------


## selectronic

Θα πάρεις δύο μονωτικές μίκες που θα βάλεις μεταξύ πλάτης MOSFET και ψύκτρας.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22760

----------


## Sotos112233

Από το κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών το αγοράζω??? Τι θα ζητήσω? Δύο μονωτικές μίκες για τα τάδε MOSFET?

----------


## selectronic

Ναι, από εκεί που πήρες και τις αντιστάσεις κτλ. Αν σου δώσει από αυτά που είναι σαν λάστιχο (τα δύο κάτω στην φωτό) τα βάζεις όπως είναι. Αν όμως έχει τα διαφανεί (σαν το πάνω) τότε πρέπει να πάρεις και θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα (αυτό που είναι σαν άσπρη σιλικόνη) να βάλεις και από τις δύο πλευρές για καλύτερη μεταφορά της θερμοκρασίας.

----------

Sotos112233 (23-08-11)

----------


## Sotos112233

Τις μίκες τις αγόρασα και βίδωσα τα MOSFET στην ψύκτρα. Ο υπάλληλος με ρώτησα εάν ήθελα και πάστα σε περίπτωση που θερμαίνονται αρκετά, αλλά του είπα όχι επειδή μου έδωσε λαστιχένιες. Καλά δεν έκανα; 


Επίσης, θα ήθελα να μάθω ποια είναι η ιδανική διατομή πηνιοσύρματος για το δευτερεύον του T.C.??? Αύριο σκοπεύω να πάω σε εργαστήρι περιελίξεων να πάρω ένα χοντρό σύρμα για Induction Heater (αφού θα το κάνω που θα το κάνω το ZVS) και κάτι πιο ψιλό για το δευτερεύον. Τι λέτε να ζητήσω???

Υ.Γ.: Το Induction Heater μπορεί να γίνει και με απλό μονόκλωνο με πλαστική μόνωση; Υπάρχει 2mm πηνιόσυρμα;

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Γειά σου φίλε Σώτο.
Τυχαίνει να έχω κατασκευάσει πηνίο τέσλα περίπου 40 ποντους 900 σπείρες, έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα, το καλύτερο όμως είναι ο ΜΤ νέον όπως είπες που βγάζει γύρω στα 7,5kv ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων είναι περίπου 2kv. Τον ΜΤ νέον τον είχα πάρει από κάποιον εισαγωγέα στο ρουφ κοντά δεν θυμάμαι τιμή γιατί το έχω φτιάξει χρόνια, μπορείς να δεις την κατασκευή μου εδω http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGNqTZeUCCk
Χωρίς αυτόν θέλει πλακέτα με ταλαντωτή και ΜΤ υψηλής από τηλεόραση, αλλά το ρεύμα δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό, το έχω δοκιμάσει. Μεγάλο ρόλλο παίζει ο πυκνωτής, αυτό είναι το ζώρικο

----------


## Sotos112233

Πολύ καλό το πηνείο σου. Τον πυκνωτή από plexiglass πώς τον έκανες; Τι χρησιμοποίησες για πρωτεύον;

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Το πρωτεύων είναι από καλώδιο 2,5χιλ - 3χιλ χλκός δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς το έχω καταχωνίασει στην αποθήκη και ο πυκνωτής είναι φύλλα πλεξιγκλας και αλουμινόχαρτο το ένα πάνω στο άλλο για να πετύχουμε χωρητικότητα 10-15nf έχει καλά αποτελέσματα και δεν σκάει (βασικό αυτό) θα το ξεθάψω και θα σου πω ακριβώς.

----------

Sotos112233 (27-08-11)

----------


## Sotos112233

> Τις μίκες τις αγόρασα και βίδωσα τα MOSFET στην ψύκτρα. Ο υπάλληλος με ρώτησα εάν ήθελα και πάστα σε περίπτωση που θερμαίνονται αρκετά, αλλά του είπα όχι επειδή μου έδωσε λαστιχένιες. Καλά δεν έκανα; 
> 
> 
> Επίσης, θα ήθελα να μάθω ποια είναι η ιδανική διατομή πηνιοσύρματος για το δευτερεύον του T.C.??? Αύριο σκοπεύω να πάω σε εργαστήρι περιελίξεων να πάρω ένα χοντρό σύρμα για Induction Heater (αφού θα το κάνω που θα το κάνω το ZVS) και κάτι πιο ψιλό για το δευτερεύον. Τι λέτε να ζητήσω???
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Το Induction Heater μπορεί να γίνει και με απλό μονόκλωνο με πλαστική μόνωση; Υπάρχει 2mm πηνιόσυρμα;



Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για το παραπάνω θέμα μου??

----------


## selectronic

Για τις μίκες μια χαρά είσαι. Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω φτιάξει ZVS, ούτε έχω ψάξει για πηνιόσυρμα (αν και έχω από κάπου ένα καρούλι πολύ ψιλό).

  Πυκνωτή τέτοιου είδους έχω δει να φτιάχνουν και με γυαλί αντί πλεξιγκλάς, είχε και tutorial για την κατασκευή, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που το είχα δει. Πάντως παιδεύτηκε πολύ τον φτιάξει γιατί έπρεπε το κάθε φύλλο αλουμινίου να είναι τελείως λείο, να μην έχει τσακίσεις-φουσκάλες κτλ. Του φίλου CLOCKMAN ακούγετε καλός,  πόσο σου κόστισε αλήθεια και τι τάση αντέχει?

----------


## selectronic

Να μερικά χρήσιμα link που βρήκα με ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο για «σπιτικούς» πυκνωτές:


 



http://www.sentex.net/~mec1995/circ/hv/hvcap/hvcap.html
http://www.capturedlightning.org/hot...tk/tc/caps.htm
http://www.kronjaeger.com/hv/hv/comp/cap/caps.html

----------

Sotos112233 (28-08-11)

----------


## CLOCKMAN

> Για τις μίκες μια χαρά είσαι. Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω φτιάξει ZVS, ούτε έχω ψάξει για πηνιόσυρμα (αν και έχω από κάπου ένα καρούλι πολύ ψιλό).
> 
>   Πυκνωτή τέτοιου είδους έχω δει να φτιάχνουν και με γυαλί αντί πλεξιγκλάς, είχε και tutorial για την κατασκευή, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που το είχα δει. Πάντως παιδεύτηκε πολύ τον φτιάξει γιατί έπρεπε το κάθε φύλλο αλουμινίου να είναι τελείως λείο, να μην έχει τσακίσεις-φουσκάλες κτλ. Του φίλου CLOCKMAN ακούγετε καλός,  πόσο σου κόστισε αλήθεια και τι τάση αντέχει?



Ο πρώτος πυκνωτής που έφτιαξα ήταν με γυαλί αν και ήταν καλός στην αρχή μετά από δοκιμές τρύπησε και αποφάσισα να φτιαξω με διηλεκτρικό πλεξιγκλας, κάπου είχα δει έναν υπολογιστή πυκνωτών, σε ποια σελίδα, δεν θυμάμαι. Θυμάμαι πάντος πως ήθελε καλό σφίξιμο.

----------


## Sotos112233

sorry gia ta greeklish alla grafw apo psp. eimai agglia! exei para polla katasthmata me hlektronika, ta maplin. terastia poikilia, vrhka mkp pyknwtes! teleia exyphrethsh! ti lete na agorasw pou den exei sthn ellada??

----------


## Sotos112233

Για προσωπικούς λόγους, η όλη κατασκευή αναβλήθηκε και μετά απλά την ξέχασα. Τώρα τελευταία όμως αντικατέστησα την CRT μου με LED! Έτσι αποφάσισα να επιστρέψω. Σήμερα την άνοιξα για να της ρίξω μια ματιά. Εντόπισα τον flyback αλλά μου φάνηκε σχετικά μικρός. Η τηλεόραση νομίζω είναι 24άρα AIWA (THOMSON), μεγάλο πράμα και βαρύ! Δεν ξεκόλησα τον μετασχηματιστή ακόμη, μόνο την βεντούζα έβγαλα. Αφού τον βγάλω, θα αγοράσω φωτοευαίστητη για να κάνω τον driver (βέβαια έχω ακόμη προβλήματα με την έκθεση-εμφάνιση). Το πρόβλημα που προκύπτει τώρα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω το pinout του μετασχηματιστή. Ξέρω ότι η βεντούζα είναι θετική, αλλά από κει και πέρα... πλήρη άγνοια!

----------


## Sotos112233

Λοιπόν, τον μ/τ τον έβγαλα και το pinout το είχε σημειωμένο πάνω στην πλακέτα. Έχει περίπου 8 cm ύψος. Είναι εντέξει;  Με την αφαίρεσή του, διαπίστωσα πως δεν υπάρχει χώρος για τις περιελίξεις, διότι με παρεμποδίζουν κάτι "πλαστικάκια". Σκέφτομαι να τα τροχίσω, τι λέτε; (Άμα είναι βάζω και φώτο.) Έκανα το κύκλωμα πάνω σε διάτρητη και "ξεχαρβάλωσα" το τροφοδοτικό από έναν παλιό Η/Υ. Περιμένω οδηγίες από τους ειδικούς (αν και δεν βλέπω να έρχεται σύντομα ή να έρχεται γενικώς, μιας και δεν υπάρχει καμία ανταπόκριση μέχρι στιγμής. Νιωθω πως κάθομαι και μιλάω στον βρόντο).

----------


## kleidokratorar

> Μπορεις και με μετασχηματιστη απο τηλεοραση!Αν θες περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες πες μου να σου στηλω.Εχεις ξανακανει πηνιο τεσλα?
> 
> Μπορεις να ρωτησεις σε μαγαζια που φτιαχνουν επιγραφες νεον να σου δωσουν καποιον παλιο τσαμπα ή εστω με μια πολυ μικρη τιμη.



Μπορείς να μου στείλεις μία τα σχέδια γιατί έχω κάτι παρώμοιο να φτιάξω με Μ/Τ από τηλεόραση.

----------


## betacord85

ηθελα να ηξερα πραγματικα τι θες να φτιαξεις νικο...και στο αλλο θεμα που ανοιξες παλι με υψηλη ταση ειχε θεμα...τεσπα...απλα προσεχε...εχουν φυγει πολλι συναδελφοι απο υψηλη και ειχαν και πολλα χρονια στην δουλεια και σε rf...

----------

